# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  All About Tenant!!

## Ajik Raffles

Dear KOI's Member,

Forum ini saya buka sebagai tempat berdiskusi segala sesuatu mengenai Tenant. Silakan memposting apa saja yang berkaitan dengan hal itu, seperti: siapa yang potensial untuk diajak bergabung, atau mungkin keluhan terhadap tenant tertentu, atau hal - hal lainnya.

Program Membership & Tenant ini dirancang untuk menambah kegairahan kita dalam memelihara koi. Oleh karena itu dukungan dari para member agar program ini bisa berjalan baik sangat dibutuhkan

Akhir kata, semoga progam ini dapat saling bermanfaat bagi kita semua

Salam,
KOI's/Majalah KOI-S

----------


## h3ln1k

jelas bermanfaat banget om banyak diskon   ::   cuman member card nya kapan neh dapetnya?   ::

----------


## doddy

> jelas bermanfaat banget om banyak diskon    cuman member card nya kapan neh dapetnya?


aku udah perpanjangan lho.... om..  ::

----------


## udin

Amien....

----------


## meonz

> jelas bermanfaat banget om banyak diskon    cuman member card nya kapan neh dapetnya?


iya kapan dapetnya??

----------


## edwin

rasanya dikirim bareng majalah edisi ke-7 deh... wkt itu nanya di kontes merah putih.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> jelas bermanfaat banget om banyak diskon    cuman member card nya kapan neh dapetnya?


Sabar ya om... awal sepetember naik cetak...
Dikirim bareng majalah karena dah mepet...

----------


## aie

member card itu diberikan untuk yg uda resmi jd anggota ya om?
yg uda pnya id kois ya??

kalo yg baru daftar ky saya dpt jg ga om member card?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> member card itu diberikan untuk yg uda resmi jd anggota ya om?
> yg uda pnya id kois ya??
> 
> kalo yg baru daftar ky saya dpt jg ga om member card?


Semua anggota yang sudah tergistrasi dan memiliki ID, akan mendapatkan kartu anggota, termasuk om aie

----------


## Soegianto

sy jg dong  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Tenant hanya yang berhubungan dengan KOI ya?   ::

----------

